# "old" computer and blu ray PROBLEM



## cab

I bought a blu ray burner to store my vast digital imaging collection. I installed the new player but my computer gets stuck on boot. I assume I need to upgrade something? Any help would be greatly appreciated 

The player is a Pioneer BDR-206
My computer specs are:

Operating System: 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (build 2600)

Processor: 
2.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Not hyper-threaded 

Main Circuit Board: 
Board: MS-6702 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. Version 07.00T 04/02/01 

1024 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 [Display adapter]

Bus Adapters:
VIA SATA RAID Controller
WinXP Promise SATA378 (tm) IDE Controller
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller (4x)


----------



## johnb35

Where does it get stuck at?  You may have a bad drive.


----------



## cab

johnb35 said:


> Where does it get stuck at?  You may have a bad drive.



Somewhere on the windows screen. The "blue bar" stops, then goes, stops etc. for hours...


----------



## johnb35

Try booting to safe mode or last known good configuration by pressing F8 button on startup.


----------



## cab

johnb35 said:


> Try booting to safe mode or last known good configuration by pressing F8 button on startup.



Safe mode did not work. I got a black screen full of white lines and it stopped.
If I unplug the drive though the computer boots up just fine. I even started the computer and then plugged the drive (internally) back in. The computer was EXTREMELY sluggish. Could move the mouse only every 5 minutes for a few seconds or so.


----------



## johnb35

I would say you have a bad drive, rma it back to where you got it.


----------



## dellxps420

johnb35 said:


> I would say you have a bad drive, rma it back to where you got it.



Yeh thats what i was thinking.


----------



## cab

Sorry, was not near a computer for a while... Thanks for your responses! I'll send it back and get a new one. I'll let you know how it all turns out...


----------



## cab

OK got a brand new drive (same model), installed it and same problem! 

Boots up fine until somewhere on the windows screen the blue bar gets stuck.

Think can rule out drive itself. So please if somebody can tell me what to do that would be great!


----------



## johnb35

Then you are gonna have to start looking at either trying a different power supply or if you hooked up to the sata promise controller, try a different one.

Is it sata or usb bluray player?  Which brand and model do you have?


----------



## cab

It's SATA, pioneer, bdr 206
power supply is FSP Group Model FSP 300-60 ATV


----------



## cab

I am not sure about the "sata promise controller"
I just connected it to the mother board where I had two connections.


----------



## johnb35

My bet would be on the power supply then.  Can you borrow one from someone to test?


----------



## cab

would there be any minimum requirements? The powersupply next door is an even older Dell. Can probably get a much more updated version on Monday at work.


----------



## johnb35

You would need a power supply with a sata power connector.  Let me ask you this, which sata connector is the blu ray connected to?  Is it connected to the one of the sata ports next to each other or one that is down by the front panel connectors?  The msi website errors when downloading the manual for the motherboard.


----------



## johnb35

If this is your board layout then the blu ray should be connected to one of the circled ports in the attached diagram.  The other 2 sata ports are for the promise raid controller and that might be why you are having the issue.  But I've seen a bad power supply connector cause this same issue.  A lot of diagnosing is required with certain issues.


----------



## cab

johnb, that is a great point. it's connected to the bottom two. I will try and connect to the other two (they are currently occupied by USB drives). this afternoon. Definitely worth trying before I mess with the power supply. I'll let you know if it works but think that's the issue. Thanks!


----------



## cab

My drive is working! But I have a new problem. I have two harddrives and both occupy one of the two Sata ports circled above. Right now I have the DVD drive running but lost my second hard drive. Any way to make all three (two hard drives AND DVD drive) run at the same time?


----------



## johnb35

Maybe you can go into the bios and set the other sata controller to IDE or compatibility instead of ahci/raid.  If not, then you will have to buy a sata pci controller card.


----------



## cab

Great! Now since I don't have a clue what I am doing, the "sata pci controller card" sounds much more doable (have stuck stuff into the black box before but never touched anything that requires typing on a black screen...). Is there anything that I need to watch out for? Or can I just google "sata pci controller card" and buy whatever pops up?


----------



## wolfeking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124034
I think that is what he is talking about. It just plugs into the PCI port and adds more SATA ports to the computer. Its easy to install, just put it in, boot up to windows, and install the driver by following the installer directions from the disk.


----------



## johnb35

wolfeking said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124034
> I think that is what he is talking about. It just plugs into the PCI port and adds more SATA ports to the computer. Its easy to install, just put it in, boot up to windows, and install the driver by following the installer directions from the disk.



Thats a low profile card though.  It won't work in a standard height pc.  The low profile cards are for slim pc's.


----------



## wolfeking

i just pulled the first PCI off the list. sorry.


----------

